

Time-warp to 2004, pay $4,500 and get Twitter.com - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2009/05/27/time-warp-back-to-2004-twittercom-domain-for-sale-at-4500/

======
brk
Interesting, but the actual domain name has little to do with a sites overall
success or popularity.

I don't recommend names with non-obvious spellings or pronunciations (ie:
twttr.com). But, "twitter.com" could have just as easily been
"kickmeinthenuts.com" and had the same basic trajectory.

So, buying twitter.com in 2004 for $4,500 would have been worth nothing if you
didn't have an idea for actually utilizing it. Twitter.com could have just as
easily been used as "evernote.com" or "scribd.com" or hundreds or thousands of
other ideas.

------
gojomo
If I had a time machine, and the only thing I was allowed to do in the past
was buy domain names, 'twitter.com' might not even be in the top 1000 I'd buy.

